# Carl's Aquarium on Queensway



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone heard of/dealt with this place? Looks kind of interesting...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Anyone heard of/dealt with this place? Looks kind of interesting...


Can you grab a pic of the place next time you swing by?


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

tried to find them and say hi and introduce myself, but can never find the address posted. Nor can my GPS.

if anybody been there, please take a pic of the front.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been around the queensway before and IIRC it's not really driving while looking for a place friendly. Some heads up landmarks from both ways would help.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi this is Carl. My store is at 934 The Queensway, east of Islington, on the north side just before the first set of lights. We are open 4-6.30 tues to fri, and 11-4.30 sat and sun


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

thanks for posting that information Carl


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Reef_Aquatica said:


> tried to find them and say hi and introduce myself, but can never find the address posted. Nor can my GPS.
> 
> if anybody been there, please take a pic of the front.


you can see the front of the store at the start of this video


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Carl is an amazingly erudite man. 
Rare find and a pleasure to talk to (if you share the enthusiasm).
One of my favorite places. Unlike any other fish shop in the city. 
It reminds me of "The Magic Shop" story by H.G. Well's.
They mostly deal with salt water, however, there's quite a bit of fresh water stuff. The prices are good.
A must to drop by.
The store is North side of Queensway just east of Islington ave. right next to a Photo studio.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

At 3 minutes Carl show whats across the street and the intersection from the store. while filming his boy


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG the two of them are soooo cuteee!!!

Btw.. Those tanks they have in the middle there, Are they still avail? Does anyone know? :3


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Watched some of the videos and started wishing my dad was into fish and had a fish store instead of a women's accessories company


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Karl seems very cool, from those videos of the shipment-unboxing, which I enjoyed very much. Will check this place out!

Warren


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carls-Aquarium/362190098857


----------

